# How Can I Get Rid Of an Unwanted "Dial-Up Connection" Window?



## ronbar (Jan 8, 2000)

For the past couple of months I've been experiencing an annoying intermittent phenomenon.

Sometimes when I boot up the PC, and sometimes when I've just closed my browser and disconnected from the Internet, a small window titled "Dial-Up Connection" appears in the middle of my desktop. Usually I am able to close it by just left-clicking the "X" in the upper right corner, but sometimes the window just won't close. It disappears for an instant, and then immediately reappears.

If I press "Ctrl+Alt+Del", "Dial-Up Connection" is at the top of the "Close Program" list. But if I click on the "End Task" button, only the "Close Program" window disappears. The "Dial-Up Connection" window stays there on the desktop.

When this happens, the only way I seem to be able to get rid of the "Dial-Up Connection" window is to reboot the PC.

I never use this "Dial-Up Connection" window to connect to the Internet; I have a one-way cable modem with a desktop icon that I click to have my modem dial and connect to my ISP.

Is there a way to prevent this annoyance from happening?








I just stumbled onto a way to prevent this from happening.
About a week ago, I opened the Control Panel and double-clicked the "Internet Options" icon. 
In the "Internet Properties" window that then opened, I clicked on the "Connections" tab.
There in the "Dial-up settings" panel I removed the dot from "Always dial my default connection" and instead put the dot in "Never dial a connection".
Since I did this, the "Dial-up Connection" window has not opened as it had been doing, and I have had no trouble connecting to my ISP when I wanted to.

[This message has been edited by ronbar (edited 09-02-2000).]


----------



## reghakr (Apr 29, 2000)

Did you remove Dial-up-Networking alltogether?
Are you sure you don't have any left-over connections. In Internet Explorer, look under Tools>InternetOptions, click the Connections tab.
Also, open Explorer and scroll down to Dial-up Networking folder and see whats listed.

reghakr


----------



## ronbar (Jan 8, 2000)

I use Netscape Communicator 4.72, not Internet Explorer.

When I removed Dial-Up Networking, I was unable to connect to my ISP at all. So I re-enabled it.

There are three items in my C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Communications\Dial-Up Networking folder; they are my two ISP's and "Make New Connection".


----------



## reghakr (Apr 29, 2000)

Do you have IE on your computer? I'd question your cable modem provider as to why you can't connect if Dial-Up-Networking is removed. Try moving the connections from the Dial-up-Networking folder to another folder and see if the problem still exists. Have you checked C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp and Msconfig if you use Win98, or go to Start>Run, type regedit, and check:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run and
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

reghakr

[This message has been edited by reghakr (edited 06-05-2000).]


----------



## tlund_99 (Apr 6, 2000)

Doesn't a one way cable modem use a phone line for upstream communication.I could be wrong.What is the dial up networking dialog setup to connect to.Also right click on your desktop icon used for connection and check properties to see what the shortcut is setup for.


----------



## ronbar (Jan 8, 2000)

You are correct; my one-way cable modem does use a phone line for upstream communication.

When I right-clicked on "Dial-Up Networking"
In Start-->Programs-->Accessories, the "Shortcut Target" was 
"C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE ::{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\::{992CFFA0-F557-101A-88EC-00DD010CCC48}".

When I right-clicked the desktop icon I use to connect to my ISP the "Shortcut Target" was
"C:\Program Files\SURFboard\scm.exe"


----------



## reghakr (Apr 29, 2000)

You may be right about the upstream connection. I have 2-way. Dont need Dial-up at all. QUOTE When I right-clicked on "Dial-Up Networking"
In Start-->Programs-->Accessories, the "Shortcut Target" was 
"C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE ::{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\::{992CFFA0-F557-101A-88EC-00DD010CCC48}".QUOTE

This is only a pointer to the System File Dial-up-Networking that's displayed in Explorer. A simple test would be pull the phone cable.

reghakr


----------



## ronbar (Jan 8, 2000)

This seems to be geeting a bit far from the original question/problem.


----------



## unoIT (Jul 13, 2000)

Hey ronbar, 
take a look at this link: http://www.helponthe.net/tsgbb/Forum1/HTML/006624.html

I used this info to solve a very similar problem I had with someone's computer this morning!
Hope it helps!
--unoIT

------------------


----------

